# resistance bands for speed



## Azmook (May 3, 2012)

Hello everybody, first time poster here, long time lurker.    Does or has anyone used resistance bands to increase their punching speed? I just watched a video of a trainer using bands to increase the resistance while doing pushups.  I would think that if you wrap it around your back and hook your thumbs through the band and do punching drills it would create resistance and should speed up your punching. Any thoughts?  

Here's a quick link to the video in case i am not being clear in my description. Skip to 1min to get the jist of it.
http://bcove.me/l5ab7107

thx.


----------



## bully (May 3, 2012)

We used old bike inner tubes in China, when I am set up again (just moved house) I will be using bands as part of my WC drills.


----------



## wtxs (May 3, 2012)

Azmook said:


> Hello everybody, first time poster here, long time lurker.    Does or has anyone used resistance bands to increase their punching speed? I just watched a video of a trainer using bands to increase the resistance while doing pushups.  I would think that if you wrap it around your back and hook your thumbs through the band and do punching drills it would create resistance and should speed up your punching. Any thoughts?
> 
> Here's a quick link to the video in case i am not being clear in my description. Skip to 1min to get the jist of it.
> http://bcove.me/l5ab7107
> ...





First of all ... welcome to the forum.

IMHO the "power" band does what is said, to build strength and tones muscles.  An byproduct of using the band is get to know how to correctly use your shoulder/elbow/fist as an "linked unit" structurally.  

Speed is an product of using your shoulder/elbow/fist and the rest of you body in an relaxed manner, without any muscular tension.  Just think of how you would snap bath towel, apply that same principle in the WC linear motion.


----------



## Omar B (May 3, 2012)

Speed comes from proper form and mechanics.  Resistance bands provide resistance, a byproduct maybe activating small muscles you never use or how to use your arm as a whole (but that's still not a punch).

Can't hurt though, go for it and report back with specifics, keep notes in your training journal on this.


----------



## geezer (May 3, 2012)

One positive thing about training punches with resistance bands is that you can punch to full extention (something we do in our lineage of VT) without stressing the elbows as you would with hand weights, for example. I'd say work with it and see what results you get.


----------



## yak sao (May 3, 2012)

Remember when punching, that the force comes from the elbow. If you have the bands hooked to your thumb, then that would shift the emphasis from the elbow to the hand and it may cause you to lose "heavy elbow"


----------



## mook jong man (May 3, 2012)

You don't need resistance bands for speed , you just need to do more chi sau.
Your partners forward force will provide resistance , and in various planes of motion.


----------



## WingChunIan (May 8, 2012)

Resistance bands can be great for power and speed but you have to use them properly. Don't wrap them across your back or the direction of force will be horizontal. The Wing Chun punch should rise so you want to line the bands up with the line of the arm as it travels which means anchoring the bands at floor level somewhere behind you. I use teh ones that can be anchored under the door.


----------



## Azmook (May 8, 2012)

Ian,
I tried it out yesterday around my back and did encounter some problems with keeping correct form.  The resistance was coming from the sides of my chest, which meant I was pulling toward the centerline instead of directly from the center of my chest outward.  I did not consider the angle as well.  Thanks for the suggestion.

yaksao,
The hooking around the thumbs was problematic as well, it was causing my wrist to angle back toward my chest instead of keeping it straight out toward my opponent.  I will continue to try different ways of positioning and holding the bands and let you guys know how it goes.

thx for all of your input on this so far...


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 8, 2012)

You will get faster swinging a stick, over resistance training.
Sean


----------



## geezer (May 8, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> You will get faster swinging a stick, over resistance training.
> Sean



I'm not sure that swinging a stick is the best way to build good WC centerline punching skills.

On the other hand, done properly it can build strong and fast empty-hand striking skills in general. And I'd rather swing sticks than stretch rubber bands any day!


----------

